# Did any know this horse???



## shoo (31 December 2011)

Hello, long shot really but way back in the mists of time ( 1980's - 1995 ) can anyone remember this horse??

14.3hh Chestnut gelding, possibly from Ireland but not certain.
Any info would be great.





















Thanks


----------



## shoo (1 January 2012)

Bump!   Also title is meant to say 'Did anyone know this horse??'


----------



## Ginger Bear (1 January 2012)

Might be an idea to post what area he's been in, might say on his passport and what's his name?


----------



## shoo (1 January 2012)

I have no idea where he was prior to 1997, which was when he came to me I named him and had him passported, sadly I lost him 31/10/2006  he was my horse of a life time, I would just like to know if there was anyone out there who may have known him before I had him.


----------



## DebbieCG (2 January 2012)

I'm sorry I don't have any info but have you also tried putting details on tracing equines, IHDG and other equine websites?

I'm going to post a thread soon on HH for a retro search for my old horse (also a chestnut gelding), but my search is the other way round to yours  I'm looking to see if anyone knew my horse after we lost him in the 1980s  I just hope he got to a good home like your boy obviously did.  

There are still many horsey people today who were involved with horses then, so hope you find some news of his previous history.


----------



## shoo (7 January 2012)

*Bump*


----------



## shoo (4 February 2012)

*Bump again*


----------

